# Help! What breeds are my chicks?



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

I just bought some baby chicks from TSC, wondering if anyone can help me with what breed they probably are? There are 4 different types.....


----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, I live in North Dakota if that makes a difference with what breeds they might be?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was on TSC yesterday and all the chicks were labeled. Granted the bantys said mixed variety but yours weren't labeled? I'd guess RIR, don't know, white leghorn and I don't know.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say red sex link ( top two pics, red is girl yellow is boy), black sex link(female). Those are my guess by color and TSC is famous for selling sexlinks.


----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Unfortunately no they weren't really labeled. 2 of the reddish chicks came from a tub labeled red pullets and the other 2 just said pullets. I believe the black one is a barred rock and the light colored one was in that same tub.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I (might) have the same chick that u said that was lighter and in the plain pullet tub...it is probably a amber sex link


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh and I question...how did u get out of TSC with just 4 chicks because their minimum is 6 chicks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There were no minimums in NY State.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoa......okay


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Oh and I question...how did u get out of TSC with just 4 chicks because their minimum is 6 chicks


Hi Olivia, we don't have a minimum purchase in TN either. Although it sounds very enabling on the chicken math....."well I was only going to get 4, but what could I do?"


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

HomeSkillet said:


> Hi Olivia, we don't have a minimum purchase in TN either. Although it sounds very enabling on the chicken math....."well I was only going to get 4, but what could I do?"


Haha so true...I was going to get 4 but now we had to get 6...I love chicken math


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

First two I would guess either RIR or red sex. Third I'd guess buff Orpington, and last black Austrolorp. I'm guessing based on what I've got and what I've seen thus far.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I would say red sex link ( top two pics, red is girl yellow is boy), black sex link(female). Those are my guess by color and TSC is famous for selling sexlinks.


Either that or Russian orlorrfs.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> Oh and I question...how did u get out of TSC with just 4 chicks because their minimum is 6 chicks


There is a 6 chick minimum in pa!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

AlexTS113 said:


> There is a 6 chick minimum in pa!


Man it's a good thing there's no limit at the feed store I went to, I initially bought three, and a day or two later went and picked up one more.


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl, what makes you think the yellow one is a boy? I'm new to this and wouldn't be able to tell so just curious.


----------

